# camera's with a USB port



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

My camera has a huge hard drive, a place for an SD card, and a place for a thumb drive. 

Anyone else have this set up? 
How do you sell the video? 
How do you give them the video? 
Would you only provide your own thumb drive?

So far, the jobs I have done for plumbers, they only wanted pics so I emailed them for free. Does anyone store the info on their computer or leave it up to the customer?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I keep the files on my computer. If the customers want a disk I am happy to oblige. If the camera came out of the truck I most likely made a nice profit on the job. But I don't give them away like I would a business card.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Epox said:


> I keep the files on my computer. If the customers want a disk I am happy to oblige. If the camera came out of the truck I most likely made a nice profit on the job. But I don't give them away like I would a business card.




What he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^


If need be I mail the CD/DVD in a padded envelope I don't give away thumb drives.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> My camera has a huge hard drive, a place for an SD card, and a place for a thumb drive.
> 
> Anyone else have this set up?
> How do you sell the video?
> ...


We have two that record to SD cards and one that records to a USB flash drive. All videos are recorded in .avi format and are transferred to our server. Usually I just email a temporary download link for them to access it for themselves. We don't charge extra for the download.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> *My camera has a huge hard drive, a place for an SD card, and a place for a thumb drive. *
> 
> Anyone else have this set up?
> How do you sell the video?
> ...




Which setup are you running ?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

For most home owners I give them a DVD of the whole line. A one shot deal.
If there is just a spot or two then I take a digital still shot and email it to them
For Real Estate Deals I upload it to You Tube then give them the link to share with whatever parties need it.

If The line may effect me in the future I copy it to hardrive and give them a dvd on the spot. I have a dedicated library on a usb drive for all the camera work I have done for the last 6 years. Usb memery sticks i have on me but nobody ever wants one.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Cuda said:


> For most home owners I give them a DVD of the whole line. A one shot deal.
> If there is just a spot or two then I take a digital still shot and email it to them
> For Real Estate Deals I upload it to You Tube then give them the link to share with whatever parties need it.
> 
> If The line may effect me in the future I copy it to hardrive and give them a dvd on the spot. I have a dedicated library on a usb drive for all the camera work I have done for the last 6 years. Usb memery sticks i have on me but nobody ever wants one.


I forgot about youtube. We upload there if multiple people are needing the same video.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I used to pay ridgid connect and it is a good service but that was when I had 500 jobs for a local city to do, now I just use youtube. But if youtube ever starts charging I might consider uploading to our server.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> How do you sell the video?
> 
> How do you give them the video?
> 
> ...


Your time is money... I charge a small fee like $15 for a recording

Email a private web link for access (PM me for a HOW TO)

If the customer is willing to pay for this USB drive, YES!

With today's available web based storage, keeping on your personal
hard drive is no longer needed. (unless your business has a server
like Mr. Biz does).


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> We have two that record to SD cards and one that records to a USB flash drive. All videos are recorded in .avi format and are transferred to our server. Usually I just email a temporary download link for them to access it for themselves. We don't charge extra for the download.


 That would be neat to do but I do not have a server. Mine is recorded in a DAV file.



AssTyme said:


> Which setup are you running ?


 I run a Vivax set up. Its their modular one.



Cuda said:


> For most home owners I give them a DVD of the whole line. A one shot deal. I cannot burn a DVD on the spot.
> If there is just a spot or two then I take a digital still shot and email it to them
> For Real Estate Deals I upload it to You Tube then give them the link to share with whatever parties need it. Never tried this. Is it time consuming? Does the video have to be in a particular format to upload?
> 
> If The line may effect me in the future I copy it to hardrive and give them a dvd on the spot. I have a dedicated library on a usb drive for all the camera work I have done for the last 6 years. Usb memery sticks i have on me but nobody ever wants one.


 Do you have an external hard drive? How large 2TB? You do a lot I am sure.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Why are people able to sell a DVD to mail but not able to sell a 1GB thumb drive? Are some of you able to burn it on site?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> That would be neat to do but I do not have a server. Mine is recorded in a DAV file.
> 
> I run a Vivax set up. Its their modular one.
> 
> Do you have an external hard drive? How large 2TB? You do a lot I am sure.


If you ever want to make DVD's then just look around for the Sony DVD maker (don't have the model in front of me) it is the same unit Ridgid sells in there DVD pak and they are dirt cheap around $100.

Yea External Drive 3 Tb.

Uploading to YouTube is easy just place the file on your home computer log into youtube, upload it with there program then go do something else, depends on the size of the vid, some 5 minutes others longer. They do have a size limitation can't remember what it is right now.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Why are people able to sell a DVD to mail but not able to sell a 1GB thumb drive? Are some of you able to burn it on site?




I'm telling you, people around here are cheap most won't pay for anything extra. I burn the DVD on my home computer with NERO Burning ROM 12.


I don't charge any extra for the DVD or e-mailing pic's.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I have thumb drives with my company info on them. It's great advertising and cheap.

Mark


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

ToUtahNow said:


> I have thumb drives with my company info on them. It's great advertising and cheap.
> 
> Mark


I was just about to write that my wife just found a company that does this. They are sending us one to check out. Flashbay I believe was the one we looked at and filled out the forms. Who do you deal with?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Gettinit said:


> I was just about to write that my wife just found a company that does this. They are sending us one to check out. Flashbay I believe was the one we looked at and filled out the forms. Who do you deal with?


I've been using Pexagon and either order in bulk or wait for a sale. I pay around $4.50 for a 2GB swivel drive with my contact info engraved (3-lines) that price also includes your logo on the swivel but I leave that blank. 

http://www.pexagontech.com/

I have not heard of Flashbay but will check them out.

Mark


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Those people I looked into are not that high but sent out one heck of a sample box. I personally though some were junk. All but one would fit into some tough books. Some were really neat. I was amazed at all the ones that had a magnetic cover.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I use a Rigid cs10 monitor that records on a thumb drive. I keep all my work on a thumb drive and I burn it to DVD and get them a copy if needed. We download all the camera work on the PC at the office as well as my laptop at home and when the thumbdrive is 80 or 90% full it gets labeled and filed at the office for future reference by date of service. We haven't run into a storage capacity problem yet and I have filled a couple 4GB thumb drives so far.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> I use a Rigid cs10 monitor that records on a thumb drive. I keep all my work on a thumb drive and I burn it to DVD and get them a copy if needed. We download all the camera work on the PC at the office as well as my laptop at home and when the thumbdrive is 80 or 90% full it gets labeled and filed at the office for future reference by date of service. We haven't run into a storage capacity problem yet and I have filled a couple 4GB thumb drives so far.


Why not just give them a 2GB thumb drive right there on the clock and cut out the excessive work since you have the capability. The added benefit from the drive is the ability to add to the customers storage and use theirs to view old info.

Seems like a good idea....what am I missing?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I use Thumb drives with my company info, and a report on the drive with jobsite info in the report along with stills plus the video.

If things pick up in the telavising end of busness, I will get back with Ridgid Connect. I got to try it out for some time and really like its setup. http://www.ridgidconnect.com/

Here is an example of a report made with the SeeSnake HQ software. These were stills of an outside basin. http://www.a-archer.net/images/inspectionreport.pdf


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> Why not just give them a 2GB thumb drive right there on the clock and cut out the excessive work since you have the capability. The added benefit from the drive is the ability to add to the customers storage and use theirs to view old info.
> 
> Seems like a good idea....what am I missing?


Our system only records to the thumbdrive, so if I give them the only copy I have no evidence that I camera'd or fully opened the sewer ETC


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> Our system only records to the thumbdrive, so if I give them the only copy I have no evidence that I camera'd or fully opened the sewer ETC


Record to the thumb drive, then inform them you will watch the video at the office on a larger screen and make any notes as needed. Then tell them after that you can send them a burned DVD or a thumb drive copy.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> Our system only records to the thumbdrive, so if I give them the only copy I have no evidence that I camera'd or fully opened the sewer ETC


Ohhh, that blows. Mine goes to the hard drive and then I can upload it to the drive and make myself a copy while on the job. Now I see.


----------

